
Analysts Say Apple Should Buy DuckDuckGo Search Engine - baseread
https://baseread.com/analysts-say-apple-should-buy-duckduckgo-search-engine/
======
m463
There seems to be another thread on this topic:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23461515](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23461515)
"Apple Should Buy a Search Engine, Analyst Says"

~~~
dang
We moved the comments thither. Thanks!

